# Feeders



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know this is an old question, probably answered many
times. Please bear with me. Given my DCC Zephyr and
assuming I run a bus down the center of my 4' X '8 benchwork,
how many track feeders should I provide for best operation?
I see so many differences of opinion elsewhere, ranging from
none to one every foot!

eagle37


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

How many feet long is your track?


----------



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Track Length/feeder*



alfalfa said:


> How many feet long is your track?


It's on a 4X8 table with an inner and outer loop, a yard and a
couple of other "end lines."

eagle37


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I would think that 8 feeders would be more than sufficient, I'm running 5 feeders on a similar layout without the yard, including an auto reversing loop. Runs like a champ with no noticeable performance issues.


----------

